# Palettes or Pots?



## electra (Oct 8, 2009)

Firstly, I want to say I searched for a thread concerning this topic and I couldn't really find anything, but if I missed something, please link me and delete this thread. Thank you.

I am a newb to MAC as well as makeup in general.
So I want to try and be as practical about this as possible. 
I probably will not be the one to own more than...maybe 2 palettes tops.

Indeed, I see a lot of people own the 15 pan e/s palette. It looks very nice and seems like a great space saver (though I admit it's hard to choose  just 15 shadows...sometimes I wonder if I even need that many, but I digress.)

Anyway, I know about the Back to Mac program and I think it's very great. If only more companies did it. But I was curious to know people's opinions on whether the palettes serve better than the individual pots or vice versa.

I know that people have preferences even if I can't personally understand them, but I'm willing to listen to the reasons. Some people say that they don't like palettes because you can't carry them around...or the shadows get broken easily (and this also includes the quad palettes.) 

What are the pros and cons of each?

On another note, since I don't wear makeup (yet) I would hope that the makeup lasted all day so that carrying around e/s wouldn't be necessary, but I think the quad palette would seem to be perfect for that. Yet I heard some say they don't do a good job either. I will probably end up going with the 15 pan palette (because I'm broke and it would provide a place for the e/s from pots so I can get a free item. xD)  BUT before doing so I think it would be helpful to me and others here to get an idea of the situations where the pots and palettes do and don't work.

I'd love to hear what you guys think.
Thanks for reading. (Again sorry if this has already been touched.)


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm for palettes - I like to be able to get a good view of what I got and not have to dig around for individual pots.

Also: Pro pans cost less than potted shadows, and, No, you don't make up for the difference by BTM'ing the pots.


----------



## ohdanalee (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 15 pan palette, and I think it's fine to carry around. It's the same size as my makeup bag and super thin so they go in the same area of my purse if I want to wear some colors from it. It is super convenient to see all the colors right there, instead of digging around for individual pots and opening them to see the color. And it makes it easier to mix and match colors that are in your palette since they are all together. 

That being said, I do really like how the eyeshadows look in the individual pots and they are handier if you're carrying a small purse, but you could always pop the pan out of the palette and into an empty pot. 

It really is just about preference and how you prefer things organized or how you'll use them.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm a palette girl!  I have over 100 shadows, so to me it's just not feasible to have pots.  That would take up a lot more room!  Even when I just had a hand full I still depotted and did a palette, though.

I don't carry shadows with me on a day to day basis.  But for traveling, I love the palettes because everything is right there all together, and I feel like they'd be harder to misplace, lose, etc.

Like the poster above me said, most of it is personal preference.


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd prefer the palette version as you don't have to root around finding anything.

Having said that, if you intend to carry around a shade with you, I'd carry around the pot as it's less painful to lose a pot than it is to lose a whole palette.

However, I don't think you'd need to carry around the whole palette or even a pot if you use a decent base like Urban Decay.


----------



## electra (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I'm for palettes - I like to be able to get a good view of what I got and not have to dig around for individual pots.

Also: Pro pans cost less than potted shadows, and, No, you don't make up for the difference by BTM'ing the pots._

 
I see. Although it's nice that the pots have the names on the bottom and a window on the top, I can see how it would be kind of hassle (especially if you're in a hurry.)

Also I didn't mean anything by the BTM stuff. I didn't want to make it seem like I was trying to be slick. I just like that you can get a lipstick or something when you return the containers. Since I do not have much of a makeup selection (actually it's pretty much non-existent) I thought it was nice I could get something free to add to it. (I understand that the pans cost less.) Unless I misunderstand the whole thing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thing is all I can manage to get right now are the pots...I could get the palette, but then I'd have no shadows to put in it (yeah I'm that broke, I have to choose between one or the other right now.)


----------



## electra (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I'd prefer the palette version as you don't have to root around finding anything.

Having said that, if you intend to carry around a shade with you, I'd carry around the pot as it's less painful to lose a pot than it is to lose a whole palette.

However, I don't think you'd need to carry around the whole palette or even a pot if you use a decent base like Urban Decay._

 
Yeah that's what I was thinking.

I can understand if someone might need to carry around some powder to take off shine (even though I hear blotting is better.) But taking eyeshadows seemed a bit odd to me. I thought maybe it was too much to expect a shadow to last all day, but I have heard Urban Decay is the stuff (I've had it applied to my eyes at Sephora and I think I like it better than the paint pots the guy at MAC used on me. UD didn't feel as heavy. With the paint pot I was messing with my eyes all night trying to get that feeling to go away.)

But in the case of traveling I could understand. That's where I guess the quad palette comes in. I would hope it would stand up to a little rough handling (not that I treat my things like crap, but sometimes you're in a hurry and you have to throw stuff this way and that.)


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electra* 

 
_Also I didn't mean anything by the BTM stuff. I didn't want to make it seem like I was trying to be slick. I just like that you can get a lipstick or something when you return the containers. Since I do not have much of a makeup selection (actually it's pretty much non-existent) I thought it was nice I could get something free to add to it. (I understand that the pans cost less.) Unless I misunderstand the whole thing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to sound like you said something wrong. That's the problem when you don't have expressions and the tone of ones voice to help show what one means I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The "but I can BTM the depots and get free stuff"-argument often comes up in the palettes vs. pots discussion, so I wanted to get it out there that it doesn't save one money. I didn't mean to make you feel bad.

I don't carry shadows around either. UDPP is great for making eyeshadow last all day. I usually have a mini jar of finishing powder with me and my blush for the day if it's a long day, but my eyeshadow stays where I've put it in the morning.


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Oct 8, 2009)

I am all for the palettes...I have about six palettes, and so far I've had no woopsies with them (knock on wood!). In the past I have dropped a few pots and shattered some eyeshadows, so I feel more comfortable with the palettes. They are also great for storage and traveling purposes...it used to be such a pain carrying around all the indiividual pots when I'd go out of town.


----------



## iaisha26 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm all about palettes! When I first started wearing makeup, my mom started me off with a quad, it was only a matter of time until I had to graduate to palettes. I have over 300 e/s; could you imagine all of those pots.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 8, 2009)

I much prefer palettes! I travel a lot for long periods of time and for me they are just easier. Plus I like that I can see everything at once!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 8, 2009)

im a palette girl too


----------



## lovepotion18 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was a pot girl until my collection got too big for me.  I had to take out all the little pots from my makeup bag to find the colors that I wanted and then put them all back in.  I have three Coastal Scents palettes similar to the MAC palettes and the only thing that I didn't like about them was that I'd have to open each one to find the color I needed.  And I'm particular about my eyeshadow fallout being all over the palettes.  So, I went with the MAC quads.  I have 12 of them compared to the numberous little pots before and I can see all the colors now without having to open any of the containers.  Also, I can mix and match any color at any time.  Have you considered the quads instead of a 15 pan palette?


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 8, 2009)

Are the quads really bad for traveling/carrying around in you MU bag?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 8, 2009)

I prefer palettes over pots. I myself was too scared to depot my eyeshadows and then when I bought my first 15 Eyeshadow Palette, I started to get over my fear and depotted some. Now I do want to get more palettes so that I can B2M for stuff that I want.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 8, 2009)

Palettes for sure.  Pots are only from warehouse sales, CCO shopping and LE.
I have lots of makeup and at least 5 full palettes of shadows.. imagine shifting through all of that stuff when you're running late.
Plus some other companies have shadows that can fit in the palette too. just easy to organize
When it comes to carrying things around... what I wish MAC would create is a small pallette that can house like 3 or 4 shadow pans and a blush in one so you can throw your look for the day in your makeup bag to touch up when needed. I've emailed MAC about that already. do it MAC.. do it.


----------



## nursie (Oct 8, 2009)

i have about 50 mac eyeshadows, and they are all in their little pots.
i have a 15 pan pallette that i've never filled.just laziness really, i thought i'd depot, but never did.

since i have the room for all the pots to be spread out in one even layer (top shelf of a large jewelery armoire), i figured i'd just keep them there. i can see them all at once.

when i travel, i just take a premade quad or a couple of pots with me.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 8, 2009)

I started off with pots and quickly regretted it. I much prefer the palettes (I have three full ones and need to start on my fourth) and wound up having to depot over 20 shadows.

Saves space, easy to organize by color families etc.

You can have a spare quad (or two) to put in your favorite ones for travel and take those with you.


----------



## electra (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_Oh, I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to sound like you said something wrong. That's the problem when you don't have expressions and the tone of ones voice to help show what one means I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The "but I can BTM the depots and get free stuff"-argument often comes up in the palettes vs. pots discussion, so I wanted to get it out there that it doesn't save one money. I didn't mean to make you feel bad.

I don't carry shadows around either. UDPP is great for making eyeshadow last all day. I usually have a mini jar of finishing powder with me and my blush for the day if it's a long day, but my eyeshadow stays where I've put it in the morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh it's fine. At first I was like "huh" but yeah I'm not trying to beat the system or anything. I wouldn't go out of my way to purchase something just so I could spend less or whatever. I definitely would just get the pans if that was the case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (And I did use a little face but I suppose it's not widely known. *too much anime*) I'm also the type of person who does a ton of research before I do anything, so I probably would have found out about that one way or another. But again, just thought since I can only afford pots now anyway, I can turn them in and get something so I won't have to buy it. I don't really have any lipsticks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm so backwards. I should be trying to get foundation and concealer and face makeup first.)

I think the pots are cute and everything, but if I had a lot I would need to keep them in a better container. I really don't know how many I'd want/need. Being an artist myself, I may want more than just 4 shadows. Although I'm not to the point of making myself look like a bird of paradise, I do like a few of the more "non-neutral" shades.

I thought maybe I could get 15 shadows, 3 of each..(highlight, mid tone and dark tone) for 5 different shades. I sometimes don't understand the point of using so many neutrals, but I'm a novice so nothing makes sense to me. xD

Wow...UDPP must be the wonder primer. I wonder if the MAC artists would get offended if I asked them not to put paint pot stuff on me. >o>


----------



## electra (Oct 8, 2009)

*Ode to Joy*,

It's just something I heard from a few people on YT.

I suppose it really depends on how rough you get with them, but as I have never owned either kind of palette, I can't say. But it's something to consider. Then again, as stated earlier, if the shadows stay all day, other than travel, I don't see the need to carry e/s around with you. But that's why I made this thread to find out. I guess that's the main argument. Do they hold up well...and such.

Heck some people maybe just like the feeling of collecting pots, having that be a manifestation of how much makeup they have. I do think they are cute and I can get bogged down by appearances, but I'm trying to learn to be practical. And I just don't have the space for 15+ pots.  4 maybe, but not 15. ^^;


----------



## electra (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys.....uh this may or may not have anything to do with the topic of this thread...(though I think it does.)

I guess I won't be bothering with the whole B2M thing. It seems they want the pans to be in the pots when you return them to B2M. I guess they caught on about the whole depotting and taking back thing. I don't know if this is constant with all the stores or just some...but it's a bit disappointing.

I could be wrong. I just saw a few vids on YT saying that they have to have the pans. I was honestly hoping to just get the shadows, depot them and take them back (as I really do not need them whether I get a free item or not.)

Meh...anyway...back on topic...


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 8, 2009)

If you are shopping at a MAC Pro or a freestanding MAC Store the perm colours are available in what they call "Propans" if what you are worried about is storage space.  Then keep the (thin) packaging those came in, just a slip of thin cardboard really so that you can B2M the pan {yes you can B2M propans if I have done all my reading correctly}.  This just won't work for limited edition shades but if your main concern is slowly working on getting a basic makeup look going then this may be an option for you. 

As for me, I'm scared to depot, and up until this year you couldn't order the propans on the website so when I did most of my purchases pots were the only option so I have everything in pots (about 100...).  Part of me prefers it that way.  I can see how palettes could be convenient too though I just know I'm klutzy so scared to venture there yet


----------



## MACForME (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm a palette person. Personally, digging thru so many pots makes me crazy. I depotted so many.. I just wish that the lids were CLEAR. That would rock.. Quads are nice if you're the type that always wears the same color combinations.. you could make a quad with only those. My 15 pan palettes are grouped my color family, blues, green, purple/pinks, etc..etc.. Its just easier for me that way.


----------



## electra (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_If you are shopping at a MAC Pro or a freestanding MAC Store the perm colours are available in what they call "Propans" if what you are worried about is storage space.  Then keep the (thin) packaging those came in, just a slip of thin cardboard really so that you can B2M the pan {yes you can B2M propans if I have done all my reading correctly}.  This just won't work for limited edition shades but if your main concern is slowly working on getting a basic makeup look going then this may be an option for you. 

As for me, I'm scared to depot, and up until this year you couldn't order the propans on the website so when I did most of my purchases pots were the only option so I have everything in pots (about 100...).  Part of me prefers it that way.  I can see how palettes could be convenient too though I just know I'm klutzy so scared to venture there yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol. I'm so slow. I didn't realize these rules went into effect like...last year (didn't even really know about MAC until this year.) Sorry about that you guys who already knew about this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But thanks for the info. I'm not sure which option is best for me. I hope to not get eyeshadow crazy. I think it just sucks that you can't turn it in without the pan. However, it makes sense to just buy a pan and fill your palette with it. Depotting doesn't look too bad (depending on how far you do it.) But I suppose it all depends on the person and the space.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 8, 2009)

I B2M pots without the pan all the time just fine at my freestanding store.  I have never had a single problem, and supposedly if you do Live Chat on the MAC website, they say it's alright if the pans are not in there as well.


----------



## ledisxo (Oct 9, 2009)

I am such a palette person ;D i sit with my palettes and organize them when new shadows arrive. 

But soon im hopefully getting a mac eyeshadow display ekk seller from craigslist just needs to email me back damit! with her addy lol ;D


----------



## M.R.evie (Oct 9, 2009)

I have both but I prefer the 15 pallette to help streamline the growing collection if ya know what I mean!  I agree with earlier posts about it being able to see (and appreciate) what you have and what look u want to create.  As far as not wanting to carry around your eyeshadows...as long as you use a great base you wont have to!  I recommend the paintpots (I always use 'em and my eye makeup doesnt budge, unless I take a nap haha).  Good luck on your decision


----------



## upnadam! (Oct 13, 2009)

i depotted all my eyeshadows the other night and im realy happy. yes i loved them in pots and a couple of the cracked a little in the process... but life is just so much easier. i can easily see all the colours, i can take all of them anywhere and im not worried about dropping the pots and loosing them. plus i get to B2M my empty pots now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and when i only want a couple i just put them in a quad wich is even lighter and easier.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 13, 2009)

I prefer palettes because 1) It's more cost effective and 2) It's easier to organize if you have lots of shadows.

15 potted shadows will cost $262.50 CDN at $17.50 CDN each before taxes.

A 15-pan pro palette and 15 refill shadows will cost $209.50 CDN before taxes. ($14.50 CDN for palette and $13 CDN each for refill pans)

Now consider Back2MAC, you need 6 empty containers to get a lipstick or eyeshadow. You're paying a difference of $4.50 between a potted shadow and a refill. Multiply that by 6 containers, you're paying $27 to get that "free" lipstick or eyeshadow doing Back2Mac (that's if you return 6 eye shadow containers). Buying palettes and refill pans are going to save you money in the long run, especially if you're broke like me =)

I have two 15-pan palettes and one empty 4-pan palette so I can customize a quad for traveling. The palettes are really thin so I find they're very convenient for storing, and I like how I can lay them out so I can come up with new looks and eye shadow combos.

If you're concerned about your shadows cracking while traveling, EnKore has some good tips for carrying palettes in his "Travel Tips" video on YouTube.

Note: Sometimes the MAC store doesn't have a shadow in stock in the refill pan so I'll dish out the extra money to buy the potted shadow and depot it when it get home. I'll collect those empty pots for BTM (the MAC store I go to accepted my depotted cases, I think it depends on the MA.)

HTH

<3


----------



## bellydancer (Oct 15, 2009)

I prefer palettes, it just saves me a lot of space and I get to look at the colors all at once when deciding what color to use, the only eye shadows I keep in the pot are the ones with the special packaging.


----------



## BebeGirl123 (Nov 3, 2009)

I was contemplating the same issue when I started out, and found that I love palettes better than pots. I also love quads b/c you can see the colors w/o opening it.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_I prefer palettes because 1) It's more cost effective and 2) It's easier to organize if you have lots of shadows.

15 potted shadows will cost $262.50 CDN at $17.50 CDN each before taxes.

A 15-pan pro palette and 15 refill shadows will cost $209.50 CDN before taxes. ($14.50 CDN for palette and $13 CDN each for refill pans)

Now consider Back2MAC, you need 6 empty containers to get a lipstick or eyeshadow. You're paying a difference of $4.50 between a potted shadow and a refill. Multiply that by 6 containers, you're paying $27 to get that "free" lipstick or eyeshadow doing Back2Mac (that's if you return 6 eye shadow containers). Buying palettes and refill pans are going to save you money in the long run, especially if you're broke like me =)

I have two 15-pan palettes and one empty 4-pan palette so I can customize a quad for traveling. The palettes are really thin so I find they're very convenient for storing, and I like how I can lay them out so I can come up with new looks and eye shadow combos.

If you're concerned about your shadows cracking while traveling, EnKore has some good tips for carrying palettes in his "Travel Tips" video on YouTube.

Note: Sometimes the MAC store doesn't have a shadow in stock in the refill pan so I'll dish out the extra money to buy the potted shadow and depot it when it get home. I'll collect those empty pots for BTM (the MAC store I go to accepted my depotted cases, I think it depends on the MA.)

HTH

<3_

 
Every time I'm into a local MAC store (and there are several around here as I'm in Toronto) they remind me that you can also B2M the pro pans (the little silver tin). So you aren't prevented from B2Ming just because you're buying palette inserts...not that I've ever hit the pan on a shadow. LOL

You should, however, have the shade/description sticker on the back so they know that you aren't simply depotting and splitting the plastic pot and the silver pan to make 2 B2M items. (Hope that makes sense).

The only time I buy pots is if I have no other choice... ie. Limited edition items, warehouse sales etc. or if the shadows can't be had in palette form (ie. mineralized shadows). Pots take up too much space, in my opinion, though I can see why some people would love them. They're fun to look at, the LE stuff has unique packaging in many cases, it's easy to see colours in the clear window, if one falls your entire collection doesn't shatter etc. Still, they aren't for me.

 I currently have six shadow palettes (more or less all filled) and one blush palette. I keep my palettes labelled on the outside (by colour spectrum) as well as the inside (15 shades listed) so I can easily figure out which palette I need and which colour I'm using.











It's personal preference though. I can't imagine travelling with all of those shadows in pot form.  Having said that, I don't see the need to travel with 6 shadow palettes either...so, if I travel, I will likely take one or two palettes and protect them accordingly.


----------



## Cinci (Dec 7, 2009)

I have all my shadows in my palettes.  If I am going out and need to take some with me for touch ups, I pop them out of the palette and put them into a quad.  easy as pie.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2009)

so now i have been depotting for about 9 months and i have not looked back! palettes are so much easier to work with! for one i'm not hunting about in a make up bag for a certain colour in a pot anymore! 

plus quads are fantastic for travel. i usually take a couple of self made quads


----------



## Folie (Dec 17, 2009)

Getting palettes has reminded me how much I LOVE pots. It's easier for me and less work. With the palettes you have to organize them and make labels. I have yet to make any labels yet, because I still not sure how I want to arrange my one lone full palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, now, I have about 16 shadows that I keep forgetting the names of. I don't want to use them until I have them labeled.  At least for me, I hate how palettes look when they have empty spaces. So, now I've been buying them in batches of 15 or more. I never had this problem with pots. The only reason I swatched to palettes, though, is I am running out of room for my pots. So from now on, it's palettes and refills, but I have no intentions of depotting any of my pots.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 17, 2009)

Economically, it's cheaper to get palette form, even with the added cost of buying the actual palette.
If you were to fill one:

15 eyeshadow X 11 bucks each +12 bucks for the palette= 177 + tax
versus 
15 eyeshadows x 14 bucks each: 210+ tax

That alone is good enough reason for me.

I prefer the palettes because I have so many (filled up my 4th palette a week ago) and it is just easier to organize and keep in one place. I say, if you plan on having more than 15 eyeshadows, palette form is a good way to go.

The only con is some eyeshadows you may want may not come in palette form and only pot form, but that is easily solved by depotting, then you can B2M the pots.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 18, 2009)

I like buying pots, unless the palette is already made, I've never bought an empty and filled it myself. I like having all my shadow pots seperate though. I don't mind it. Probaly because I'm a neutral girl and I really don't own 300 diff shades of MACs shadow.


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a sucker for palettes, and I agree that they do help you to B2M faster, but I tend to use my e/s more when they are in pots than in palettes. Just a preference, I guess..


----------



## joygasm (Dec 19, 2009)

I honestly don't have that many MAC shadows. I usually use things from my coastal scents palette or MUFE. I have about 2 shadows from MAC. But I have a whole lot of their blushes.

But I would say if you do have a good amount I'd go for the palette. If you're only getting one or two stick with a pot.

Or you can even go for the quad.


----------



## newlymaclover (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electra* 

 
_I see. Although it's nice that the pots have the names on the bottom and a window on the top, I can see how it would be kind of hassle (especially if you're in a hurry.)

Also I didn't mean anything by the BTM stuff. I didn't want to make it seem like I was trying to be slick. I just like that you can get a lipstick or something when you return the containers. Since I do not have much of a makeup selection (actually it's pretty much non-existent) I thought it was nice I could get something free to add to it. (I understand that the pans cost less.) Unless I misunderstand the whole thing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thing is all I can manage to get right now are the pots...I could get the palette, but then I'd have no shadows to put in it (yeah I'm that broke, I have to choose between one or the other right now.)_

 
What was meant is that you're better off to buy 6 e/s pans and 1 lipstick and it comes out cheaper than buying 6 e/s pots and depotting for a B2M lipstick.

And as for my opinion, I'm all about the palettes- my makeup storage system is such that if I leave them in pots they will get buried in the bottom of my train case and never used.


----------



## Euphoria (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd definately go for palettes, mainly because I have to make do with a tiny little room and I find palettes easier to store


----------



## CajunFille' (Jan 4, 2010)

I perfer to use quads...
I love that they have the clear lid, so that I can see the shades easily. They are great if you are traveling, and small enough to drop in your handbag, if you need to. I use the use the circle labels, write the name of the shade on it, and stick it on the back of the quad where each shade is so that if I need to know the name of the shade I don't have to take it out of the quad.

I purchase eyeshadow pots from the CCO only, where I can buy them for about $10 ea. I never buy e/s pots from MAC unless it is a LE e/s that I absolutely love. Usually, I back to MAC them with the pots from CCO.

My advice to start your e/s collection is to frequent the CCO near you, and pick up the e/s you like. Keep an eye out for the new shipments. Also, MAC does a Friends and Family sale at least once a year, sometimes twice. I would try to get the rest of the shades at the sale. Get the pans instead of the pots to save $$.


----------



## Marjolaine (Jan 4, 2010)

I used to be a pot person because I was so lazy to depot all the LE eyeshadows I bought from collections, although I buy permanent colors in pro pans.. Then one day I decided to depot my eyeshadows and amazed by the amount of similar colors I had unintentionally.. If I depotted them right away, I could have saved a lot by not buying similar colors actually. It was only clear to me when I saw all those pots next to each other.. So I'm a palette girl and will always be!


----------



## geeko (Jan 5, 2010)

for eyeshadows i would go for palettes or quads....saves space. But i have to admit that the eyeshadows look really cute in their pots. I started out with pots....but when i expanded my collection I bought palettes. Easier for me to bring out my eyeshadows when i'm goin for my make up lesson. I can't imagine having to bring all 100 plus e/s pots to my make up lesson. I would probably lose one afterwards as i can't keep track.

So it's palette for me. But i still have 30 plus shadows in pots because some of them are in LE packagin which i dun bear to depot and the rest...well I'm jus too lazy to depot LOL

For blushers. I prefer them to be in pots rather than palettes although i have 1 palette of 6 mac blushers.


----------



## kittykit (Jan 5, 2010)

I have 2 palettes of eye shadows. I only buy eye shadow pots if they are LE. Palettes save a lot of space and I love quads when I'm travelling or going out at night (so I can touch up if needed).


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2010)

DEFINITELY PALETTES!

You save a lot of money too by switching to palettes.

And since they're all in once place, you'll be more likely to use them more.


----------



## iadorepretty (Jan 23, 2010)

for a LONG time i only had pots and it sucked. i found myself only using a fraction of my e/s because it wasn't easy for me to see everything that i had. plus, my boyfriend HATED that my makeup was taking up soooo much space.

several months ago i made the decision to depot all my e/s (except my LE quads or trios) and switch to palettes. i couldn't be happier!

i have 14 palettes: 4 are blush palettes, 1 quad for my crease colors, and the other 9 are 15-shadow palettes. i get more use out of my entire collection because i see everything easily. if i want to wear purple, i'm not picking up the same purple every single time, because i can see all of my options at one time.

plus, it's much easier to travel with. not to mention it's so much easier on the pocketbook


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 23, 2010)

I started out with 2 MAC quads but outgrew them quickly as my obsession grew,lol. I am now on my third 15 pan palette. I am usually buying my e/s from someone on LJ so if I am really looking for a certain color, I take it how it comes. When I buy directly from MAC I always get Pro pans. Otherwise my hubby has to depot e/s,lol. I suck at it and he's a pro


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, that was a lot of great help for another newbie (me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But I have an additionel question...

How do the e/s stay in the palette, do you glue them in?

I hope that's not necessary, b/c I would like to be able to move them around


----------



## bell21 (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinky & Poodle* 

 
_Wow, that was a lot of great help for another newbie (me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But I have an additionel question...

How do the e/s stay in the palette, do you glue them in?

I hope that's not necessary, b/c I would like to be able to move them around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The palettes are magnetized, if you buy the shadows in pro form they come with a small round magnet attached to the bottom of the pan, you just drop it in and it stays put. If you depot the shadows you can glue them in or attach a thin magnet (you can buy packs or thin sheets of magnet strips from places like Michaels) to the bottom before putting into the palette. Most people just attach a magnet to the bottom, it keeps the pans from rattling around, they're less likely to break if you were to drop the palette and you can still move the shadows around.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jan 30, 2010)

You just convinced me to get some palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much, that was very helpful!


----------



## rhode (Jan 31, 2010)

Palettes are more affordable and you don't have to fill them up to get your money's worth. Even a quad palette is only 3.50 USD, which is the exact difference between a pot and a pan shadow; so unless you're confident you will only every buy one MAC shadow it's a better deal to get palettes.


----------



## Brittany88 (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread has been really helpful. I'm a MAC eyeshadow newbie too and I was going through this debate earlier as well.


----------



## blurpleberry (Feb 1, 2010)

i'm simply a pot person only cuz i haven't dabbled in depotting.. but i'm sure once i get to the point of having more than 20 mac eyeshadows, i'll get into palettes.. it's nice to see everyone's opinions on it though


----------



## Crantastic (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to say palettes, then you don't forget about some of the shadows and you see them all in front of you. For traveling just get an empty quad and plop 4 eye shadows in there and your good to go. Then you don't have to carry around a palette just a little one


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't have a ton of shadows yet but I definitely like pallets. I like being able to see what I have (easily), I like depotting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then you can B2M the empties much faster.


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Pallettes for me.  I like to see everything in front of me or at least all of one color family.  I think it's too much of a hassle to dig out four or five little pots to do a look when you could just pull out one or two pallettes and have everything in front of you.


----------

